# Wing Archery 66" Swift Wing



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

*Swift Wing*

Quite unsafe, your best bet would be to ship it to me so it can be disposed of properly....
Assuming you have a string that you judge as safe, you could string the bow and let it be for 6-12 hours and inspect. Limbs relatively straight? try a partial draw, preferably in a warm locale, go slow! This bow shoud have a B-50 or equivalent dacron string. It would aso benefit a heavy shaft should you wish to shoot it. Older bows are a joy to shoot, I've had good luck with several older Ben Pearsons, about 1970 vintage, a Bear, mid 1960's, and a Wing. You could also ask over at http://tradtalk.com/forums/index.php
Good bunch there, helpful and knowledgeable



1viking said:


> This is my first visit to this web site so bear with me. I've owned a second hand target bow for 45 years. It's a Wing Archery "Swift Wing" that has these ID markings on the handle: 66" 57-1661 38#
> 
> First question: Is it safe to shoot? I'm concerned the material has gotten brittle from age and that it might explode under load.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

1V - 

If the bow is in good condition to visual inspection, no obvious glue joint separations, cracks (wood or glass) and nothing else (even a twistd limb isn't a show stopper as it can be fixed) go for it.

I have what might be the identical bow, same weight and all. (There were several flavors of the Swift, riser lams etc, so if you could post a pic, it would help.)

If your arrows are near 29" long, go with 1816s and use a 12 stand DACRON (only) string. Mine used to like a taller brace height (9.5"), but with a little tweaking, it will handle (and tune) correctly with an 8.5" bh. As with any wood bow, YMMV.

edit - Here's the wing line up from the early 70's
The Presentation II, Presentation 1, While Wing and last, the Swift Wing is far right.










Viper1 out.


----------



## 1viking (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, The bow has always been stored in a padded bag hanging by the handles and there aren't any obvious problems of delamination or twisting. I'll follow your advise, take it slow & easy. I'll let you know how it goes - - - I may have more trouble with 57 year old muscles than the bow!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*stringer---*

And be sure to string the bow use a string bracer (i.e. Saunders or similar saddle style or two-pocket like Cartel, etc.) not push-pull or through-the-leg style - see recent posts about accidents and injuries. I suggest looking away from the bow as you string it or at least keeping your face out of the line of fire in case the limb goes. 

That said, I've seen lots of vintage bows, including Wings, still in use currently. While current bows are more efficient, you've got to love the beautiful wood and graceful lines of that era - and they shoot nicely, too.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My all time favorite recurve bow was a Wing. I think it was called a Presentation Model. Like some cars I've had I sure wish I had it back.


----------

